# I made it to the Nationals Final!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

(corrected by Dad)










Hello Sailneters  hello Max and Tim and Mark and Tom  

As you know I had a big race last weekend, my club, the CNL was 3rd and 9th, in 6 regattas in two days. Best 5 results of 6 races were used.

I was 9th, which means I am now going to the Grand National Finale in September 2007. 

Here is a long account of those 2 days and what we went thru, to get the job done.

We had mostly Norther winds variable from 10 to 18 knots. The races were done about 1 mile off the coast of Setubal, and the current was strong. First going in, then out. Each race the comitee changed the position of the boueys so it was harder and harder. The races were the traditional triangle/sausage, staring upwind. The seas were calm with some chop on day 2

Here are the photos taken by my Dad. My sail number is 88!

OK here we go...the day started at our Club in Lisbon, on Saturday morning, when we met and checked if all was ready to go. We then drove 65 Kilometrs to Setubal, to the Clube Naval De Setubal, host of the regatta. Here are our 6 boats in the trailer, just before we left Lisbon. All was good and tight we could go.










The one in the middle is mine..its called DIABLO (which means Devil)  It has a SLAM sticker in the bow, I won from the SLAM sales person.










The next photo is our parking spot at the CNS, for our boats, here we rigged and prepared the boats for the first races of Saturday.










I rig my boat based on the winds for the day. I had to change tuning 3 times      



















by the way, thank you Brian!!! You know what I mean!! 










Here I study the circuit with my friend Tomás..he is from my team










And this is my team...










We eat...before racing because we race all day..










And my Dad help me also










This is my coach Filipe, he is nice, I like him. He is the grown up man.










Then...off to the ramp...










A little congested as you can see, but we push and go!! 










When we are waiting, we take the time to discuss team strategy with Filipe.










And my Dad teaches me a few "old man tricks"..he is using sticks as boats and boueys 










Then I concentrate and play the circuit in my mind....I am calm now.










*THEN...TIME TO GO!!!!*










I better not capsize...this water is pretty cold...brrrrrrrrrr  










Dad helps me go...









Bye now..










Still inside the marina I trim the sails 2 times....its still not good










Trim again....










and again...










and once more...










AHHHHHHH now its good, look at my sail, not one wrinkle!! 










and off we go to the regatta ground, still 20 minutes away from here, we take the time to trim again..




























On the way to the ground, we do friendly races with each other...










We practice the start...





































then I chose where I want to start...bad choice, my first start was very bad 



















This is the upwind leg, can you see me?










but now we are going we even have spray in the bow...










Day one was over, general position was 9th.

Then day two arrived, 3 more races to do...as usual Dad helped me.



















and even Luis said good bye to me...I like Luis










This day was very funny, I put the boat in the water, then I realised I had forgotten to bring my rudder and center board..I had to run to the van to get them...everyone laughed...










Filipe says I don't lose my head because its attached to my neck!!










Then Dad pushed me again...




























Then...the race starts...this day was much windier and choppy seas...



















One one race I was first on the boueys...its nice to see no one in front..










Downwind leg..



















then I was 4th....but I was almost catching them...



















The end of race 5...










Here we round the bouey...



















and the last lap...










We made the traditional Pizza party....everyone is very happy...










the results were not the best, but we did good!!










The return of the fleet after the very last race......we had a wonderfull time and experience...I love sailing...




























Tired but happy, returning home to the marina...










The Clube Naval de Setubal made a party with lots off food and we party a lot.

Ahhh I forgot...I finished 4th Grade, received my Diploma and will be in 5th grade in September!!! good weekend for me...bye










(This post was written and prepared by Fred with Dad's help. Its really late, but I promosed him I would post it for him, he smiles while he sleeps now!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Congrats Fred. Well Done.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW Fred, That is great news.
See what happens when you prctice hard and listen to your coach.
You should be very proud of yourself.
I am very proud of you!


----------



## Yugi (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice job Fred. I wish my son loved sailing as much as you did. I'm giving him lessons with the Y this summer. 1 week, thats all. I sail with him on his sisters Dyer Dhow Midget 7' 11" He hates it but he can steer ok. Doesnt like to hold the sheet. What can I do or not do to incurage him?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS Fred!!!!!!
That's Excellent!!! I am very proud of your accomplishment. Thank you for staying up late to post your great news. Well Done!

Great photo's G- Thanks.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Very good Fred. I am glad you had a good time. Did your Dad get really excited? I think he gets really excited about anything sailing. Especially racing sailing. I think right now, he is very proud of you. And I am also.

ps,
I think your boat needs a sharks mouth painted on the bow. Like on Giulietta's keel bulb! Then we could call you, "Ferocious Fred, the Opti-Pirate" What do you think?


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Poço feito, Fred. Logo você dirigirá o barco do seu pai mais melhor do que seu pai!

(Você é sempre bem-vindo dirigir meu barco. Está como um optimist grande, mas no aço. Fácil!)


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations Fred!!! Once again you show us just how good a sailor you are. I would challenge you to a race but I don’t think there is a boat out there that would be fast enough for me to beat you 

Thanks for the update – and make sure you make your dad take a bunch of pictures for us at nationals as well!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Fred...
*Big Congratulations* on doing so well and making it to the NATIONALS at your age...WOW!!
I really enjoyed the pictures...but you have to get rid of that "Burn the KEEPER " shirt if we are going to remain friends!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats Fred...


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

Fred you are AWESOME!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Fred, Congratulations!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Good going Fred, and here's hoping you move up in the Finals.

_Currently at 36 03 21 N 76 36 37 W_


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

WELL DONE FRED

You are a very lucky boy, and you have an even lucker father I can see why he is so proud of you. In fact reading this brought a tear to my eye. Well done again.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Way to go!!! Fred, I hope you have an even better success in september.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Congratulations! Very impressive!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Outstanding! I hope I can get my kids to love sailing the way you do.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Fred,

I just read this and it was a great read. You did a very good job putting it together. KEEP HAVING FUN! One day you will look back on these as some of the best times in your life. 

- Brian/CD

PS You are welcome for... you know what.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Good job Fred! On to the Nationals to take a bullet (win) or two. Just keep your wits and sail YOUR race. The sail looked good.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Obrigado a todos  

obrigado is thank you   and todos is all

we play with Filipe on the car, and he give me punishment but I am happy we are friends and we joke                 

Camamaderie. BURN THE KEEPER....BURN THE KEEPER....BURN THE KEEPER       

i have a botle to drink water in my life vest, myh mother gave it to me. I dink when I sail now, next time I put wine    not water


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Uh huh, leave the wine at home Fred. The idea is to win or place, correct?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great job, fred ----you make the furure of sailing look bright!!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I am very glad to hear that you are having such a good time, Fred, and doing so well at it to boot!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Fred...I got you a new T-Shirt! Show your Papa...he will be amazed at my photoshop skills!! (G)


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Fred,

Congratulations!!!!!!! Obviously all your work, and fun, paid off. I am very proud of you.

Our computers were killed by lightning last week and this is the first time I have been able to get back on. I really did not care about the 200 emails I have, I WANTED TO KNOW HOW FRED DID!!!!!!! It was worth waiting for.

I hope it was really good pizza.

Keep up the great work. We are all cheering for you.

Your friend,

Tom


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> Fred...I got you a new T-Shirt! Show your Papa...he will be amazed at my photoshop skills!! (G)
> View attachment 471


     ahahahaaha   no no no   yopu paint that on me not true   

NO NO NO   

I don't do that, i l.ike the striker.

BURN THE KEEPER BUURN THE KEEPER BURN THE KEEEPER   

AND THE striker wins the keepr sucks    

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tommyt said:


> Fred,
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!! Obviously all your work, and fun, paid off. I am very proud of you.
> 
> ...


hello tom

you remeber the spider?      

why you hit your computer??????????     are you      with it?

when you come here again?   I have more spiders                        

we go to the boat this weekend to vilmoaura, and we go sailing


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sorry you did not like that one Fred...I took it back and got you two others. 
Which one do you like best??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> View attachment 473


      yes yes    

and they like the boats to sail in the water also    

and Ines is saying let me go let me go    

but after and we go they say no no no the wind the wind stop stop dont do the boat sideways and i want to go home     

alyways they cry and cry

look my dad is here and he laghed he says I am crazy, but nice boy.

he says he will give you bad pictures     

*
(CAM...THIS IS ME NOW....BEHAVE.....HE's ONLY 9 LET HIM LIVE FREE A FEW MORE YEARS  !!!)*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Congratulations my young man.
Well done, very impressive.


----------



## mpraca (May 12, 2001)

Fred! Great pictures and great story. Can't win all the time even when you're the best but it's great fun to compete. Keep it up!


----------

